# Special - POST CONTEST



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Our member WannabeGood would like to donate a Royal Canadian Mint .50 piece that was created in recognition of the Six String Nation Guitar. You can check this coin out and get all the details behind it by following the link below.

We will run the post contest until 8:00 pm est on Friday May 22nd. Random draw for the winning post.

Many thanks to WannabeGood for contacting me with this generous offer.

Good luck to all.

50-Cent Triangle Coin - Six String Nation Guitar


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

What a cool giveaway! Thank you to WannabeGood...that is very generous!
Count me in.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

A very generous offering, WannabeGood.

I wannabe like Wannabe. :smile:


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Count me in!

~A


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in too, Thanks WannabeGood


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very cool. I'm in as well. Thanks WannabeGood.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh, that is _SO_ cool! I'd totally use it as a pick! Count me in!


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, what a great looking piece! Very generous, count me in please!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

kksjur That's georgous! Did you check out the guitar on that site?!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That's cool, thanks wannabe! I'm in.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats cool! If I don't win I might just have to buy one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. Count me in. Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Meeee Tooooo!

Very cool thing to do WannabeGood.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Zoinks Scooby that sure is a neat looking coin. Sure makes being WannabeGood a good thing to wanna be!

Pass the chilli pepper chocolate double cream Sunday with the olive on top would ya?


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Pick me pick me !!!!


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

very cool. count me in!
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm in! It might be tempting to use it as a pick!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I'm in! It might be tempting to use it as a pick!


I thought that as well--but then it might get scratched up & I'm sure it has collector's value.

But it's also too cool to sell, I'd have to keep it, and display it.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

O.K., I'm in!...thanks Wannabe!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Your name suits you well. Thank you.

Nice history to it too. Detail shots of the guitar can be found here.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, you are a good person. Thanks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

and seeing how it's my birthday....9kkhhd


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Wannabegood.........I'M in .........and happy BD Shorteyus


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Count me in too!! Thanks! :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My birthday was last week. I wouldn't mind a belated present.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Count me in - I can use the money :smile:


----------



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

Count me in, please. Nice coin...Billy Gibbons approved!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in too. Thanks WannabeGood! :rockon2:


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Thanks for such a cool give away!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Still lots of time to get in on this one. Contest closes 8 pm tomorrow night.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

30 entries? get in on the action folks.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks to Wannabegood for the donation. I'm in!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> 30 entries? get in on the action folks.


shhhhhh :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

..all I have to do is say I am in?

AJC


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many Thanks to Wannebegood.

Please count me in.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> 30 entries? get in on the action folks.



:rockon2: you know, this could call for an ADMINISTRATIVE EMAILING 

I wonder how many people are doing the "cottage" week this week?

:/ and I am SO resisting the urge to link a VELMA pic...












:rockon2: Ok I caved....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey man,... far out man,... like, wow, man.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That is indeed a cool coin and a cool gesture.


Hats off to Wanabegood:bow:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Wanabegood. It's a pretty cool pick!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Number 9, Number 9, Number 9, Number 9...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest closed. Winner to be announced shortly


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Winning post*

Click HERE to see the winning post.

Winner can PM me with shipping information and I will pass it on to the donor. he will be shipping the coin out direct.

Congrats !!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:wave: TOTAL CONGRATS DUDE!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Prize winner. get your claim in.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations Luke98. :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey Luke98 way to go......gongrats and thanks to wannabegood......


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Woohoo! Very cool contest, and thanks again Wannabegood. Maybe now it's high time to restart the old coin collection.

I took so long to realise I won because of trouble with my connection. Hope I can still claim it.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations Luke. Dropped in the mail today. Start checking your mailbox soon. Enjoy.

Regards.


----------

